# f150 plow question



## Brando55 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just wondering what is the largest plow someone runs or kows of that will fit on a 2003 ford f150 supercab with the 5.4.

thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go with the Snow-Way.

http://www.snoway.com/


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Our 26 series is available up to a 90" blade width for this application.

Optional Hydraulic Down Pressure System and wireless controls available. 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty comes standard with your purchase.

You can learn more at http://www.snoway.com


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

I run a 7.6" boss poly on my 04 (new style) with no issues and love it.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i had a 7'6" western pro uni on my 99,...bit heavy but i ordered the 7700 t-bars and it's all good


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

7.5' midweight, 7.5' fisher LD, 7.5' Blizzard 760lt

All great plows for that truck. And they aren't made with plastic.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ agreed......


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

itsgottobegreen;564086 said:


> 7.5' midweight, 7.5' fisher LD, 7.5' Blizzard 760lt
> 
> All great plows for that truck. And they aren't made with plastic.


Unless the mid weight is a mid weight poly of course.


----------



## John Rambo (Jul 25, 2008)

Dissociative;563712 said:


> i had a 7'6" western pro uni on my 99,...bit heavy but i ordered the 7700 t-bars and it's all good


Glad to hear this seeing how I just bought a 7.5 fisher. How do I go about ordering the 7700 bars? Any other modifications you recommend?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

the bars are for the 7700 trucks...i will try to find the link to them..but don;t do them until you need them...

1st....crank the t-bars that are on there up at least 4 full turns a side...no need to re-align the truck...

and as far as mods....add a leafs to the rear set to make it level after the t-bar crank...or a set of bags...300 for both options...INTAKE AND EXHAUST...air force one for sure on intake...OPEN exhaust after 4 cats...they provide more than enough back pressure...

i have HEAVILY modded 3 different 97-03 f1's so i am VERY knowledgeable about them...i will be happy to discuss this via e-mail or better yet via phone as i can talk faster than i can type.

here's my old ride. after the a-hole crashed into me on the freeway causing me to hit a wall at 45...totaled truck...










btw...it's a 7700 bars...add a leafs...and 35's...NO OTHER LIFT...


----------



## John Rambo (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Where can I access your email address? I'll be away for the next week, but Id like to contact you w/ some other questions. Thanks


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

We have a Fisher SS X-Blade and it is actually not that bad, it handles it quite well. But ours is a 7700.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

in my sig..........


----------

